# Feeling Secure



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Time for a change...*
Security dogs...so what makes a nine month old puppy a security dog? Better yet, what qualities can you find in a dog that make it a security prospect and not a PPD?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> *Time for a change...*
> Security dogs...so what makes a nine month old puppy a security dog? Better yet, what qualities can you find in a dog that make it a security prospect and not a PPD?


Maybe some definitions would be in order. What is the difference between a security dog and a PPD or a PSD for that matter. The military uses PSD's for security. Unless a security dog is like the old military sentry dog. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

in theory nothing, in reality acceptance of strangers
good dog + social = sport
hard dog + not social= PPD
very hard dog + not social + handler aggression= security
hahaha that's kind of a simple joke but think about it if a dog is so hard you cant place them what is the only job left?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Guess it depends which company you work for. 

What makes a nine month old pup a security dog is the fact that it's in the security company kennel, and may or may not have had some half-assed bitework and obedience training. At least, at the last place I worked it did.

As far as handler or any aggression. This company had 'multi-handler' dogs. Most of them were POS. Some of them may have been OK, some were out and out cowards. None of them made me feel confident patrolling the underground parking lots of the buildings I 'guarded'. Dogs with no handler aggression were absolutely necessary because most of the handlers were as useless as the dogs and some had zero experience even with pet dogs. 

In my one incident with an irate man in the trailer office I was working in, my so called protection dog tucked her tail between her cheeks and cowered under the desk. Another dog almost knocked me down spooking from someone who came through a doorway suddenly.

That's my most recent experience with private k9 security. Other companies may be different.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

David my security thought is plant/building/business.

PPD...the Boston Terrier Jerry is showing on the member board. LOL


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> Guess it depends which company you work for.
> 
> What makes a nine month old pup a security dog is the fact that it's in the security company kennel, and may or may not have had some half-assed bitework and obedience training. At least, at the last place I worked it did.
> 
> ...


:-o I don't want any dogs from that kennel no offence intended.


----------

